# Calendar Widget Problems...



## Issemann (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone else having an issue creating a calendar widget? I'm getting a force close when attempting to add the regular calendar widget. And an error message when trying to add the GO calendar widget. Thoughts??









Sent from my Droid Bionic


----------

